#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-08
<Researcher> Good morning everyone.
<lubmil> dzień
<barlas> Morning
<lubmil> barlas :)
<barlas> lubmil :)
<barlas> lubmil: We have same length nicks! :D
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl We have same length nicks
<ChanSeba> Jesteśmy długość wgnieceń
<lubmil> away
<Researcher> Hello good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i mean good afternoon here
<Researcher> hi asadkn
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> hi barlas
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> how are ya man
 * Researcher slaps asadkn around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> hi Researcher ok ty and you?
<Researcher> i am fine
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> and happy
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> yay
<Researcher> because the guy who were on annual leave is back
<Kilos> hahaha
<Researcher> and i was doing a replacement job as well as mine job
<Researcher> so i were squeezed too much to be on irc
<Researcher> :/
<Kilos> so now things will go easier on you
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> yeah yeah
<Researcher> atleast from office i can do IRC
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> yeah
<Researcher> installing EHCP pannel for the local websites
<Researcher> EHCP is a good control panel
<Kilos> good
<Researcher> i read the changelog and they have improved a lot so curious to see what new they conn
<Kilos> dont make me think, head thumping
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> i can understand what sensations such things bring in you .
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> but dont worry i am here
<Kilos> im happy to hear that and to see you here
<Researcher> and i am an ordinary guy with an extra ordinary intelligence
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> yeah bro i miss this place
<Kilos> do your wiki
<Researcher> yeaahhhhh
<Researcher> tomorrow
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> today still have some pending jobs
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher> being lil lazy on my own stuff
 * Researcher slaps JeDa around a bit with a large trout
 * JeDa slaps Researcher's bottom and grins cheekily
<Researcher> hi JeDa
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> wake uppp
<Researcher> barlas were here online this morning
<Researcher> asadkn is also hanging till death
<barlas> Hi Researcher
<Kilos> hi bd
<Researcher> hey barlas
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> glad to see ya online
<JeDa> Researcher: sup
<Researcher> hi JeDa
<Researcher> i am fine
<Researcher> ty so much for asking
<Researcher> how about you
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> sorry for late reply i am still in office
<JeDa> Researcher: ah, I'm good
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi JeDa
<JeDa> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> Researcher make sure you arent lazy tomorrow
<Kilos> get a good nights sleep
<RajRajRaj> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... net splits all over
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-09
<Researcher> hello good morning
<Researcher> RajRajRaj kaisa ho dost
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: mast
<RajRajRaj> U?
<Researcher> i am also good
<Researcher> bas office may pohoncha hu
<Researcher> or sunao
<Researcher> kia ho raha hay
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: office ki taiyari
<RajRajRaj> :D
<RajRajRaj> In 4 min
<RajRajRaj> :p
<Researcher> RajRajRaj : jaldi ready hoja
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> late nai ho jana
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<RajRajRaj> 3 min aur
<RajRajRaj> Fir office
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: ek uno channel banao
<RajRajRaj> Call it ubuntu-uno
<RajRajRaj> Wahan uno game khelenge
<Researcher> ok theek hay
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> uno channel banaloga
<Researcher> dont worry
<Kilos> morning pk peeps
<Kilos> thats you as well Researcher
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej killOS :)
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> ach, przez 1 "i"
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl kil
<ChanSeba> kile
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Kilos
<ChanSeba> Kilo
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kilogram
<ChanSeba> pounds
<Kilos> you like playing with the bot
<Kilos> hehe
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 16.11°C, Lekki deszcz, 1000 hPa, wsch. 05:33:39, zach. 20:31:57, wiatr 1.54 m/s (275°), wilg. 83%
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zimno
<ChanSeba> cold
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 222. dzień roku: „Sztuka jest sposobem wybaczania światu jego zła i chaosu. (Kołakowski)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 222. dzień roku: ?Sztuka jest sposobem wybaczania światu jego zła i chaosu. (Kołakowski)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 222. day of the year: ?Art is a way to forgive the world its evil and chaos. (Kołakowski)?
<Kilos> cool
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja
<ChanSeba> Maxim
<pavlushka> Koi Mera Juban boltahe yanhaa?
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<pavlushka> Koi Mera Juban boltahe yanhaa?
<lubmil> .s
<lubmil> ah
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 223. dzień roku: „Szwajcarom udało się stworzyć prześliczny kraj dookoła swoich hoteli. (Mikes)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 223. dzień roku: ?Szwajcarom udało się stworzyć prześliczny kraj dookoła swoich hoteli. (Mikes)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 223. day of the year: ?Szwajcarom managed to create a beautiful country around their hotels. (Mikes)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Szwajcaria
<ChanSeba> Switzerland
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Szwajcar
<ChanSeba> Swiss
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Szwajcarom
<ChanSeba> Szwajcarom
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-10
<Whyte> hi -all :-)
<Kilos> o/
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> good moring
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher hows things
<Kilos> ohi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> things fine
<Researcher> lil work load today
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> sorry for late reply Kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> not a problem
<Kilos> as long as you reply  i know you still acive
<Kilos> active
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> yes i am
<Researcher> from time to time
<Researcher> i look this channel
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wiki page
<Researcher> yeahhh let me get some spare time
<Researcher> ill continue on it
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> co lolasz..
<lubmil> Kilos: hej :)
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Kilos> :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 223. dzień roku: „Szwajcarom udało się stworzyć prześliczny kraj dookoła swoich hoteli. (Mikes)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 223. dzień roku: ?Szwajcarom udało się stworzyć prześliczny kraj dookoła swoich hoteli. (Mikes)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 223. day of the year: ?Szwajcarom managed to create a beautiful country around their hotels. (Mikes)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en szwajcarzy
<ChanSeba> the Swiss
<Kilos> ah
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en szwajcar
<ChanSeba> Swiss
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en szwajcarom
<ChanSeba> szwajcarom
<lubmil> pfft
<lubmil> ChanSeba: ty kurwa debilu
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<ChanSeba> nie wyzywaj mnie
<lubmil> ChanSeba: dobrze, już nie będę
<Kilos> hi SirLinux
<Kilos> Researcher you home yet?
<SirLinux> Hi
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-11
<Researcher> Hello
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> good morning
<barlas> Hello
<barlas> Good morning
<barlas> :)
<Researcher> hi
<Researcher> my friend
<Researcher> barlas how are you
<Researcher> pavlushka kaisay ho bhai
<Researcher> :D
<barlas> I am good, what bout you?
<Researcher> i am good and badly missing you
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> actually i want to see you here lil more active
<Researcher> we are growing as u can see
<pavlushka> achcha Huun Researcher , aur tum?
<Researcher> i need a handful support from people of pakistan
<Researcher> pavlushka may bhi theek tmhay miss kerta hu
<Researcher> where are you buddy pavlushka
<barlas> lol
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> i cant sleep in night pavlushka
<barlas> I have been missing from any online social interaction for quite a while
<barlas> Life and stuff
<Researcher> yeah i am married too
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> job business both
<Researcher> and i manage my participation for my community too
<Researcher> this little time can bring a big change, but may take a while in the beginning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> pavlushka : mera dil ko kuch kuch hota hay
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> hi dan-
<Researcher> welcome bro
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> thank you for your support.
<dan-> yo Researcher, nice to meet you
<Researcher> same here bro
<Researcher> pleasure is all mine
<Researcher> :)
 * Researcher slaps Whyte around a bit with a large trout
 * Researcher slaps zmeu around a bit with a large trout
 * Researcher slaps JeDa around a bit with a large trout
 * JeDa puts gum in Researcher's hair
<Researcher> heheh
<Researcher> wakes up guys its already morning
<Researcher> oh woooo my slap hurt him
<pavlushka> sorry , power cut, :|
<Researcher> oh man
<Researcher> no problem
<Researcher> get the solar charger
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> pavlushka the solar battery will be a good help for you.
<pavlushka> Researcher: The money will be even better, :p
<pavlushka> as a help, lol
<Researcher> i am getting on 90 days credit invoice
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> and for 90 days you will be mine
<pavlushka> Researcher: Really, on what conditions ^^^
<Researcher> condition is : take now pay later
<Researcher> :p
<AdminCyberNet> :x
<DonMarkus> hi
<vuln> :D
<vuln> ehlo
<lubmil> dzień
<Kurwaa> hey
<Kurwaa> :D
<Kurwaa> lubmil
<Kurwaa> :D
<lubmil> Kurwaa
<lubmil> kurwa mać
<Researcher> moja miłość
<Researcher> :p
<Kurwaa> bardzo .mieszne
<Kurwaa> :D
<lubmil> buhahahaha
<Kilos> hi there pk peeps
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos ! Welcome
<Researcher> hello
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi Kolos
<Researcher> wb lubmil
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> Researcher: :)
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hi Kurwaa my friend
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 224. dzień roku: „Kto umiera, płaci swoje długi. (William Shakespeare)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 224. dzień roku: ?Kto umiera, płaci swoje długi. (William Shakespeare)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 224. day of the year: ?Who dies, pays his debts. (William Shakespeare)?
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kolos
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Kolos
<ChanSeba> Colossus
<Researcher> Hej lobmol
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl how are you, what you doing ?
<ChanSeba> jak ty, co ty robisz ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en żartuję sobie
<ChanSeba> kidding
<Researcher> Kilos QA is no more in the channel
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl you are playing with kids ?
<ChanSeba> grasz z dziećmi ?
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> lemme se where she went
<Researcher> she is out of all channels i guess
<Researcher> hi hi QA
<Researcher> welcome back
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> we have a very nice person in channel, Mr dan-
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> she mus have go disconneced somehow
<dan-> whoo :D
<Kilos> hi dan-
<Researcher> dan-
<Researcher> :D
<dan-> yo Kilos
<dan-> nice to meet you
<Kilos> yes likewise
<lubmil> dan-dan-dan-dan-dan-dan-dan-dan-dan-dan-dan-dan
<Researcher> dan- where ya from bro ?
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en przesadziłem
<ChanSeba> I exaggerated
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl you are a good person
<ChanSeba> jesteś dobrym człowiekiem
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl kurwaa
<ChanSeba> kurwaa
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en istotnie, jest dobry człowiek ;P
<ChanSeba> indeed, good man ;P
<Researcher> .tr :en :yes
<ChanSeba> Researcher: Language guessing failed, so try suggesting one!
<lubmil> kurwa mać
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<Kurwaa> Znalaz.em mili ludzie tutaj
<Kurwaa> :D
<Kurwaa> brb
<dan-> ah, over in Australia
<dan-> nighttime here!
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en oczywiście, że tutaj są sami mili ludzie ;>
<ChanSeba> it is obvious that here they are some good people ;>
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en oczywista oczywistość
<ChanSeba> obvious obviousness
<Researcher> .tr :en :true
<ChanSeba> Researcher: Language guessing failed, so try suggesting one!
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl try to learn some english language
<ChanSeba> spróbuj nauczyć się angielskiego
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie będę się uczył
<ChanSeba> I will not teach
<lubmil> iChuj
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <mcb> nie mozesz jak kazdy normalny student isc na zupke do czerwonego krzyza | <mcb> ?
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> .yf
<ChanSeba> Kiedyś poszłam po mojego syna do przedszkola. Podczas przebierania się w szatni pełnej ludzi powiedział patrząc na mój biust: 'kocham te cycuchy'. YAFUD
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en cycuchy
<ChanSeba> cycuchy
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Researcher
<ChanSeba> Badacz
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kurwa kurwie łba nie urwie
<ChanSeba> fucking whore's head will come off
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl fucking whore's head will come off
<ChanSeba> szef, kurwa, dziwka wyjdzie
<lubmil> -.-
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en chuj i pizda w nocy gwizda
<ChanSeba> dick and pussy in the night, looks like silver
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl dick and pussy in the night, looks like silver
<ChanSeba> chuj i PIZDA w nocy, wygląda na srebro
<lubmil> lol
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gwizdać
<ChanSeba> whistle
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gwizda gwiazda
<ChanSeba> the star seem silver
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 33.89°C, Umiarkowany deszcz, 1014 hPa, wsch. 02:27:23, zach. 15:57:58, wiatr 5.65 m/s (130°), wilg. 59%
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gorąco
<ChanSeba> hot
<lubmil> .p rio de janeiro
<ChanSeba> Rio de Janeiro, BR: 16.66°C, Bezchmurnie, 1025 hPa, wsch. 11:20:02, zach. 22:35:57, wiatr 3.46 m/s (262.5°), wilg. 85%
<lubmil> .p brazylia
<ChanSeba> Brasilia, BR: 21.83°C, Bezchmurnie, 911.96 hPa, wsch. 11:30:30, zach. 23:03:10, wiatr 4.01 m/s (155.5°), wilg. 55%
<lubmil> .p stany zjednoczone
<ChanSeba> Washington, D. C., US: 23.9°C, Lekkie zachmurzenie, 1018 hPa, wsch. 12:18:58, zach. 02:06:45, wiatr 2.31 m/s (221°), wilg. 0%
<lubmil> .p kenia
<ChanSeba> Nairobi, KE: 20.63°C, Pochmurno z przejaśnieniami, 835.36 hPa, wsch. 05:35:45, zach. 17:39:50, wiatr 2.06 m/s (140°), wilg. 60%
<lubmil> .p polska
<ChanSeba> Warsaw, PL: 19.52°C, Umiarkowany deszcz, 1017 hPa, wsch. 05:14:00, zach. 20:06:56, wiatr 5.36 m/s (289.5°), wilg. 36%
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wystarczy
<ChanSeba> just
<lubmil> ChanSeba: kurwa mać
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .ts lubmil
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Twoja stara jest tak stara, że była chrzestną podczas chrztu Polski.
<lubmil> .ts lubmil
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Twoja stara śpiewa basem.
<lubmil> .ts Dominiol
<ChanSeba> Dominiol: Twoja stara temperuje długopisy.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en  Twoja stara temperuje długopisy.
<ChanSeba>  Your old temperuje handle.
<Dominiol> ChiefJustice: Your old
<Dominiol> :D
<ChiefJustice> :D
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj raj raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise Paradise Paradise
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<lubmil> .ts RajRajRaj
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Twoja stara wie jak kończy się niekończąca się opowieść
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en jak chcesz kogoś obrazić
<ChanSeba> as you want to insult someone
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Twoja stara wie jak kończy się niekończąca się opowieść
<ChanSeba> Your mom knows how to finish the neverending story
<lubmil> .b xx
<ChanSeba> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc5 in position 49: ordinal not in range(128) (source unknown)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en niestety, nie działa już
<ChanSeba> sorry, not working
<lubmil> Dominiol: napraw to .b
<Dominiol> lubmil: nie chce mi się
<lubmil> Dominiol: ty kurwiu ty :)
<lubmil> .ts Dominiol
<ChanSeba> Dominiol: Twoja stara ćwiczy balet w gumiakach.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Twoja stara ćwiczy balet w gumiakach.
<ChanSeba> Your old practicing ballet boots.
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Your old practicing ballet boots.
<ChanSeba> Twój stary ćwiczyć balet buty.
<lubmil> ;/
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en buty z gumy
<ChanSeba> shoes rubber
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: what?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gumiaki
<ChanSeba> boots
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kalosze
<ChanSeba> rubber boots
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: for what
<lubmil> <ChanSeba> Dominiol: Twoja stara ćwiczy balet w gumiakach.
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 01:55:51 Dominiol: Twoja stara ćwiczy balet w gumiakach.
<ChanSeba> 01:55:51 Dominiol: Your old practicing ballet boots.
<RajRajRaj> ChanSeba: i dont have boots
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: i dont have boots
<lubmil> .ts RajRajRaj
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: PZU – Zapewniamy twoją starą.
<lubmil> .ts RajRajRaj
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Twoja stara łapie myszy w pułapki ofsajdowe.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Twoja stara łapie myszy w pułapki ofsajdowe.
<ChanSeba> Your mother catches mice in traps ofsajdowe.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en obraziłem ciebie już? ;>
<ChanSeba> hurt you? ;>
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: no she doesnt
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: i dont understand
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to tylko żarty, ale już koniec
<ChanSeba> it's just a joke, but it's the end
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: k
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 22.93°C, Lekki deszcz, 943.42 hPa, wsch. 02:27:41, zach. 15:57:32, wiatr 1.62 m/s (57.5033°), wilg. 100%
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 225. dzień roku: „Nikt nie jest tak kompetentny w sprawach chrześcijaństwa jak grzesznik. Nikt - chyba że święty. (Charles Peguy)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 225. dzień roku: ?Nikt nie jest tak kompetentny w sprawach chrześcijaństwa jak grzesznik. Nikt - chyba że święty. (Charles Peguy)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 225. day of the year: ?No one is as competent in matters of Christianity, as a sinner. No one is that Holy. (Charles Peg)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-12
<tacod> sup nerds.
<tacod> /jk
<RajRajRaj> lu
<Kilos> o/
<RajRajRaj> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lol thanks lubmil
<lubmil> .p Indie
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 27.21°C, Lekki deszcz, 989.96 hPa, wsch. 02:19:00, zach. 15:32:41, wiatr 1.96 m/s (126.5°), wilg. 99%
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zazdroszczę
<ChanSeba> envy
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 15.56°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1002 hPa, wsch. 05:38:26, zach. 20:26:10, wiatr 2.06 m/s (234°), wilg. 57%
<Kilos> Researcher wake up
<lubmil> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/14011875_885813218190495_714311233_n.jpg?oh=6ba4dbad1f33118287201fae00aa4466&oe=57AFC3A6
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en rosjanka została wykluczona z udziału w igrzyskach
<ChanSeba> Russian excluded from participation in the Olympic
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl philip
<ChanSeba> Filip
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-13
<lubmil> http://imgur.com/cAvqVdR
<Whyte> good morning everyone :-)
 * Whyte slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
 * Whyte slaps zmeu around a bit with a large trout
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 226. dzień roku: „Nikt nie tańczy na trzeźwo, chyba że oszalał. (porzekadło łacińskie)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 226. dzień roku: ?Nikt nie tańczy na trzeźwo, chyba że oszalał. (porzekadło łacińskie)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 226. day of the year: ?No one dances sober, unless that was crazy. (Latin proverb)?
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> hejka RajRajRaj
<lubmil> .p Indie
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 29.22°C, Lekki deszcz, 988.63 hPa, wsch. 02:19:37, zach. 15:31:40, wiatr 1.96 m/s (73.006°), wilg. 92%
<lubmil> uu
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil:  how are you
<ChanSeba> lubmil: jak
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zazdroszczę
<ChanSeba> envy
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil:  how are you
<ChanSeba> lubmil: jak
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ja dobrze, a ty?
<ChanSeba> I'm good, you?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil  I am also fine thank you
<ChanSeba> lubmil ja też dobrze Dziękuję
<lubmil> :)
<RajRajRaj> :)
<pavlushka> Hello Pakistan :)
<hggdh> csaccess
<RajRajRaj> hggdh:
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<RajRajRaj> H
<RajRajRaj>  R
<RajRajRaj>  U
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<RajRajRaj> RajRajRaj: ol
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<RajRajRaj> Ty
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: how old r u
<Kilos> 65
<Kilos> hehe
<RajRajRaj> No kidding
<RajRajRaj> Real age
<Kilos> yes real age
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: u cant be 65
<Kilos> why
<RajRajRaj> Too old to be on internet
<Kilos> hahaha
<RajRajRaj> :D
<Kilos> look at my wiki page
<RajRajRaj> Where
<Kilos> let me find a link for yoy
<Kilos> you
<RajRajRaj> K
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: alright how about this
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: what do u like about me
<Kilos> you are friendly
<RajRajRaj> U are 65 years old. Answer with experience
<RajRajRaj> Answer in detail
<Kilos> the most important thing is to be friendly and respect other as you would like them to respect you
<Kilos> once i get to know you better online i can give a better description
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: k
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: i am a killer
<RajRajRaj> I kill for blood
<Kilos> what do you kill
<RajRajRaj> Mosquitoes
<Kilos> you a vampire?
<RajRajRaj> :p
<Kilos> rofl
<RajRajRaj> They suck my blood i kill them :D
<Kilos> thats good, the are pests and in some parts of the world carry deadly diseases
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: yeah u know
<RajRajRaj> Once a mosquito was standing on my skin
<RajRajRaj> I picked him up
<Kilos> i have had malaria from then 3 times already in my life
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> U know malaria is very comon herr
<RajRajRaj> Here
<Kilos> no i didnt know that
<RajRajRaj> Common desease
<RajRajRaj> I see
<RajRajRaj> Too many mosquites in many parts of india
<RajRajRaj> Now i think my body has been immune to them
<Kilos> i thought it was a disease of middle africa in the semi tropics
<RajRajRaj> probably it started from sa
<RajRajRaj> I dony know
<RajRajRaj> There were days when almost more than 20 bites of mosquito i used to have everyday
<Kilos> whew
<RajRajRaj> Now i dont live in that city
<RajRajRaj> It was bad really bad
<Kilos> i worked in areas where everything had to be behind mosquito nets
<RajRajRaj> Everyday half of your concentration is taken away by mosquitoes
<Kilos> yes
<RajRajRaj> Hmmm terrific
<RajRajRaj> It all happens because people dont keep it clean
<Kilos> we have many products you can rub on your skin to stop them
<Kilos> luckily in the day they rest so you can get work done
<Kilos> nights was the worst
<RajRajRaj> I know but they dpnt really work
<Kilos> it seems that you need new products every year
<Kilos> they get immune to them to quickly
<RajRajRaj> Yeah
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: how to kill them once n for all
<Kilos> we had them almost destroyed but took very toxic arial spraying
<Kilos> i think what they used is banned now
<Kilos> aerial
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> May be we need to kill mosquito dna
<Kilos> lol yeah
<RajRajRaj> If we have something anti-mosquito-dna than we will win
<Kilos> but you might end up growing wings
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<Kilos> so you can chase them
<Kilos> haha
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<RajRajRaj> Every country should have a an anti-mosquito military force
<Kilos> haha
<RajRajRaj> If i find a mosquito just call 9111
<RajRajRaj> Once mosquito gone we will kill cockroaches
<Kilos> lol
<RajRajRaj> Slleepy
<Kilos> sleep if you are tired lad
<Kilos> tomorrow is another day
<Kilos> night all
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 14 Aug 2016 00:02:15 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-14
<Kilos> morning pk peeps
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: yo
<Kilos> hehe
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: h r u
<lubmil> o k
<lubmil> away
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: where
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en oddalony od komputera
<ChanSeba> it is from the computer
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en daleko od komputera
<ChanSeba> away from the computer
<Kilos> Researcher ping
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<ChiefJustice> has gone
<ChiefJustice> yet he's going to be back soon
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: lo
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> zaki:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj raj raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise Paradise Paradise
<lubmil> .p Indie
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 25.73°C, Pochmurno z przejaśnieniami, 988.89 hPa, wsch. 02:20:19, zach. 15:30:28, wiatr 1.43 m/s (218.001°), wilg. 95%
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> How are you
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: powiedz koledze jak ja się mam :)
<ChiefJustice> a jak się masz?
<lubmil> dobrze
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: lubmil says everything is fine
<lubmil> przy okazji spytaj kolegę jak tam u niego
<RajRajRaj> Oh nice
<lubmil> niech coś o sobie opowie
<ChiefJustice> and he also asks you the same question
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: i am fine too thanks
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en pl whats up
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Language guessing failed, so try suggesting one!
<ChiefJustice> lubmil: u RajRajRaj też wszystko okej
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl whats up
<ChanSeba> whats up
<lubmil> no to super
<lubmil> :)
<RajRajRaj> What
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what are u doing now
<ChanSeba> co robisz teraz
<lubmil> hmm
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl whats up
<ChanSeba> whats up
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: how u know both languages
<lubmil> co tam
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en co tam
<ChanSeba> there
<lubmil> heh e
<RajRajRaj> ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ten translator jest pojebany
<ChanSeba> this translator fucked up
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Polska
<ChanSeba> Russia
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i więcej nie trzeba dowodów
<ChanSeba> and need no more proof
<RajRajRaj> K
<lubmil> co znaczy K
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Whyte
<ChanSeba> White
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en White
<ChanSeba> White
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: which both languages?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl which both languages?
<ChanSeba> że oba języki?
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: English and polish
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: a w jakim języku się u nich mówi?
<lubmil> ang..
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: maybe because I'm Polish :P
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<ChiefJustice> it's my mother tangue
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl it's my mother tangue
<ChanSeba> to moja mama tangue
<lubmil> co to tangue?
<lubmil> a .tr google umie
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice teach English to lubmil too
<ChiefJustice> tongue*
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: it'd be difficult not only for me, but also for him :P
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: y
<ChiefJustice> if he wanted to, he would have learnt it before
<ChiefJustice> I'd been studying French for 6 years, yet I cannot speak it at any degree
<ChiefJustice> but I can understand the basic meaning of the sentence if I need to
<RajRajRaj> K
<RajRajRaj> Gn
<ChiefJustice> anyway, I wish I could know French and somehow speak it
<RajRajRaj> Bye
<ChiefJustice> you're leaving us?
<ChiefJustice> :<
<RajRajRaj> Sleepy ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> I see
<RajRajRaj> Eyes falling off
<ChiefJustice> have a nice nap then
<ChiefJustice> see you again ^^
<RajRajRaj> Good night
<RajRajRaj> See u
<ChiefJustice> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 14 Aug 2016 21:30:45 CEST
<ChiefJustice> meh
<ChiefJustice> .t IST
<ChanSeba> Mon, 15 Aug 2016 01:01:06 IST
<ChiefJustice> okay, so I should have said 'night' instead
<lubmil> .t brt
<ChanSeba> Sun, 14 Aug 2016 16:34:34 BRT
<ChiefJustice> lubmil: po co Ci Brazylia?
<ChiefJustice> to z drugiej strony świata :P
<lubmil> bo tam jest Olipiada
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 25°C, Bezchmurnie, 1012 hPa, wsch. 02:29:46, zach. 15:54:20, wiatr 8.22 m/s (230°), wilg. 69%
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 16.67°C, Bezchmurnie, 1018 hPa, wsch. 05:42:22, zach. 20:21:19, wiatr 2.42 m/s (272.512°), wilg. 73%
<lubmil> brr
